# Advice on Wyndham Guest Reservation Fee



## wyatt-wyatt (Feb 7, 2011)

Since Wyndham didn't have a whole week available at the location I was looking for, I booked two units for 4 days at that location, and then another 3 days at another nearby location.  When I booked these over the phone the reservation agent didn't mention any sort of "guest fee," but a subsequent agent told me that I needed to pay this since I had 2 units under the same name for the same dates (minimum of $99) or the reservation would be canceled and my points confiscated.

I never knew that this guest fee existed and it seems quite unfair (especially since if my wife was a co-owner of the account we could simply put the second reservation under her name and to avoid it).  Frankly, I'm sort of angry and Wyndham about this since its a classic fine print nickel & dime charge, and after all, since we have paid the required points, what do they care if one of the units is being used by a family member who is traveling with us.   Wyndham doesn't publicize this guest fee much, and I'm surprised that they let us make the reservation without even mentioning it.

What have people's experiences been?  If we simply let things go as they are (without paying the $99 guest fee) will they follow through with the threat to cancel the reservation?  Or is this just a hollow threat designed to get extra money out of us?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2011)

Call & find another agent. If you get the same line, ask for member services. Try to get the reservations "linked"; therefore, it is one reservation. Member service shold be able to put separate names of owners on the 2 different reservations.

Good luck - Wyndham just keeps on improving the reservatiopn system; their improvements seem to just be a better way of collecting more money from the owners.


----------



## am1 (Feb 7, 2011)

For the future best to get your wife on as an owner. 

If you have reservations overlapping Wyndham will cancel one of them if they are both in your name inside 15 days to check in.

No amount of calling and complaining will get anyone at Wyndham to waive the guest confirmation fee.  "It is what the owners wanted"

Regular owners get 1 free guest certificate a year.  VIP's get more.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 7, 2011)

Whenever we have overlapping reservations, one goes in my name and one goes in my husband's name. That way, there is no guest confirmation and there is no cancellation to worry about. 
-Deb


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 7, 2011)

wyatt-wyatt said:


> Since Wyndham didn't have a whole week available at the location I was looking for, I booked two units for 4 days at ...
> 
> Owner Relations (can be reached by calling reservations and asking to be transferred to them).  Give them a call and asked for a supervisor.  They can waive the guest pass if they want to.  Good luck.
> 
> If you add your wife to the deed, you would get ahold of the title department and pay a fee (last heard, $100).  I do not know how quick they can do this.  In theory, you can just give them you credit card number, they send the form as an attachment via E-Mail and you fax it back.  Since they have not cancelled the reservation yet, I am assuming it is over 15 days out.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Feb 7, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> If you add your wife to the deed, you would get ahold of the title department and pay a fee (last heard, $100).  I do not know how quick they can do this.  In theory, you can just give them you credit card number, they send the form as an attachment via E-Mail and you fax it back.  Since they have not cancelled the reservation yet, I am assuming it is over 15 days out.



Unless this is a Club Wyndham Access account(with no deed), the deed would need to be processed by the county and then you still wait the 8-10 weeks in title services to have the account updated, same as an ownership transfer. We had to do this because when we bought our first deed DW was the only one that was put on. Since I am the one that actually handles the account anytime I wanted to do anything she had to be there and give permission to the VC for them to be able to talk to be. We did the quit claim deed and it still took like 3 months with the county recording time.

Jason


----------



## hambone (Feb 7, 2011)

If ur wife is on deed as co-owner, change the other reservation into her name. This is what I always do to eliminate the overlapping reservation problem.


----------

